# Door to Door Cargo from Dubai to Sydney?



## asadskhan (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anybody knows and courier company or logistic agent who can give door-to-door shipping service for household items and electronics from Dubai to Sydney?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I cannot say I have used them for international moves as my employer handled such things, but e-movers in Dubai seem to have a good reputatuion.

I used them for moving within Dubai and they were very good indeed - not the cheapest but worth the small extra.


----------



## adamvagley (Apr 10, 2011)

Check out ISS or GAC; they're both big movers and should be able to help.


----------



## jawadrana (Jan 11, 2013)

I used e-movers back in 2010 when i moved from Dubai to Melbourne. They were very professional in doing the packing and all, the only concern was that it took them 5 months to get my stuff delivered. The communication was a big issue, i had to follow up with them and they were slow in replying. 

I used OSS worldwide when i moved back a couple of months back from Melbourne to dubai and they were Excellent. I got my stuff delivered to dubai within 2 months. Excellent communication and they kept me informed throughout the process. I did a partial container and it usually takes 4 weeks for the ship to reach sydney from Dubai.


----------

